# Josh Howard - Dirty or Not?



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

People aren't really talking about this, but I see it coming. Josh Howard is making some dirty plays under the radar. He committed a dirty foul on Kobe the other night during the third quarter cause they couldn't stop Kobe. Smacked Kobe across the head. Last year in the playoffs I forget who but I remember he intentionally grabbed someone's foot or something and I think he made another dirty play. Anyone else notice he's dirty?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Josh Howard is dirty.
That's what the Mavs need.
He's also kind of underrated.

He got drafted where?


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

One on One said:


> People aren't really talking about this, but I see it coming. Josh Howard is making some dirty plays under the radar. He committed a dirty foul on Kobe the other night during the third quarter cause they couldn't stop Kobe. Smacked Kobe across the head. Last year in the playoffs I forget who but I remember he intentionally grabbed someone's foot or something and I think he made another dirty play. Anyone else notice he's dirty?


He did that to Kobe because of what Kobe did to Dirk. All I take it as is a player taking up for his superstar teammate. I dont believe he is a dirty player.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

extremely dirty. when he guarded Yao last year in the playoffs. he used every dirty trick in the book.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Noone who says anything like this has the remotest idea of how good a person Josh Howard is.Josh plays tough defense and this is probably just too strange a concept for many of you.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Diable said:


> Noone who says anything like this has the remotest idea of how good a person Josh Howard is.Josh plays tough defense and this is probably just too strange a concept for many of you.


Plenty of "good people" do unrespectable things on the floor. Reggie Miller with his antics, for one. Chris Paul seems to be a good person off the court, but on the court he's a thug. Same with Josh Howard. Hmmm....I'm seeing a Wake Forest trend...good thing Duncan isn't like that.


----------



## The_Gladiator (Dec 23, 2005)

Relatively speaking, yes he does commit hard (perhaps dirty) fouls once in a while. However, he is not even close to the likes of Bowen, Fortson, Malone, etc. in terms of dirtiness. That said, Mavs really do need someone to step up physically. After Dirk got elbowed in the eye by Kobe, the only Mav that eventually retaliated was Josh Howard. The rest of them (including Dirk himself) either *****ed to the refs or backed away like pussies.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

If he is dirty, it just makes him all the more valuable to his team.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Bob Sura tackled him in the playoffs last year after a dirty play, if I recall. I wouldn't classify him as a dirty player though, as hard as he plays he's bound to cross the line a bit every once in a while.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Josh Howard is a stud. Get used to him.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

SeaNet said:


> If he is dirty, it just makes him all the more valuable to his team.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

im not a fan of dallas players since i support houston but i wouldnt call Josh Howard dirty it would be along the lines of defensivley sound because if its going under the radar hes obviously good at it


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bruce Bowen is incredibly dirty (on the basketball court), but seems to be a genuine nice guy off of it. How nice you are on off the court, has no bearing on whether or not you'll be a dirty NBA player.


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

Seems to me that a lot of the better defenders in NBA history have been a bit dirty. Yeah, Josh Howard strikes me that way, a little. I'll take it from a guy (even an opponent) as long as it's not absolute brutality out there, and as long as the refs seem to notice it occasionally.

Couldn't stand the Jazz because nobody with a whistle ever seemed to notice Malone or Stockton turning the game into a rock fight. Damn, they were good at it, though. 

To me, Bowen's not on quite that level of dirty. Lots of little slaps and stuff (and the karate kick to Sczerbiak was amazing), but aside from that one instance, he's not likely to start throwing knockout blows on guys or really getting vicious--I think his reputation around here is a little inflated in that regard.

Fortson sometimes plays like he doesn't even know the rules. And sometimes, because of that, he gets blamed even when he does stay roughly within the rules.


----------



## wightnoiser (Oct 29, 2003)

You call him dirty like it's a bad thing... If he was on your favorite team you'd probably call it intensity. Avery loves his attitude and I bet his teammates love playing with a guy who they know has their back.

So yeah, he plays a bit dirty just like hundreds of players who've played in the Association.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

He's a tough, physical, hard nosed defender who occasionally crosses the line. But he's also a perfect fit for the team he's on.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Chaos said:


> He's a tough, physical, hard nosed defender who occasionally crosses the line. But he's also a perfect fit for the team he's on.


Agreed

what i have to say, its already been said, dont wanna make this thread repetitive..LOL


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Chaos said:


> He's a tough, physical, hard nosed defender who occasionally crosses the line. But he's also a perfect fit for the team he's on.


i agree fully, but added, josh howard would be a perfect fit for any team. that's why he is one of, if not my favourite player, i've liked him since he was drafted (what, 29th?) he's very underrated in alot of facets, and he can do it all on the court, literally & he's only getting better. last night against the kings, he hardly got ne calls but he didnt ***** about it, he just played harder, even when his shot wasn't falling.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

wightnoiser said:


> You call him dirty like it's a bad thing... If he was on your favorite team you'd probably call it intensity. Avery loves his attitude and I bet his teammates love playing with a guy who they know has their back.
> 
> So yeah, he plays a bit dirty just like hundreds of players who've played in the Association.


I call Danny Fortson dirty.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Can anyone lists examples of how Danny Fortson is dirty? I haven't watched him much at all and I don't really know how he's dirty.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Fortson dirty- too many to name

he injured Zarko Cabarkapa when Zarko was on his way to having one of the top seasons of any rookie
Zarko was playing amazing and fortson injured him.

IMO the dirtiest player is Bruce Bowen, he undercuts so many guys and sticks out his foot right under where a player lands.

Forton is under him.

then its everyone else, Bowen and Fortson are on another level


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Fortson loves tie someone up when boxing him out, usually resulting in the other guy getting an elbow to the face or the ribs. Body shoving, flying limbs. Like Rodman, it's all natural for this guy. Give him credit for being an underrated post defender though, his ability to hold his ground makes up for his short arms and height.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

hes dirty all rite
he could have killed kobe


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

^you must watch soccer. 

howard! howard! howard!


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Fortson loves tie someone up when boxing him out, usually resulting in the other guy getting an elbow to the face or the ribs. Body shoving, flying limbs. Like Rodman, it's all natural for this guy. Give him credit for being an underrated post defender though, his ability to hold his ground makes up for his short arms and height.


Then that's dirtier than Bruce Bowen's pulling jerseys, karate kick, undercutting and etc.


----------



## lilrip133 (Dec 25, 2005)

not saying he's dirty, but doesn't anyone remember ron artest grabbing (and pulling down) paul peirce's shorts?


----------



## lilrip133 (Dec 25, 2005)

and if pulling jerseys is dirty, then tyron lue has definately gotta be up there somewhere. also, that guy that plays for Texas (I know this is an NBA forum), i think his name is klotz or something, has got to be one of the dirtiest players of all time after setting a pick and punching the guy in the ribs last year.


----------

